# Supported Processors and System Boards



## skirmess (Oct 29, 2011)

The Hardware Notes have a section called _Supported Processors and System Boards_ but that sections only mentiones some old CPUs and doesn't even mention chipsets (at least for amd64).

Where can I check support status for current chipsets like e.g. the AMD 990FX north bridge and AMD SB950 south bridge? Or doesn't the kernel need drivers for the north and south bridge?

And where can I find information about how good current CPUs are supported? Does the scheduler know how to best utilize hyperthreading or the new Bulldozer design? And what about energy saving mode? And all the various turbo modes?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've seen the most answers to that question on the freebsd-questions list (available from the freebsd.org site following several links...), although sometimes the search from that site may not work as well as downloading the .gzip(s) (or whatever) and grepping it locally. (The freebsd-current and freebsd-stable lists maybe also...)


----------

